# any single who is going to Cambridge



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi was just wondering if anyone has experience to share about them treating single women, I know there is a specific tread on the regions sub forums but from what I read there there are only couples writing that are having treatment there.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi elle - are you thinking of going to cambridge ivf (in trumpington) or bourn hall cambridge

Krissi x


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

trumpington one, sorry should have been more specific


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Elle - Not to worry - I haven't been there but went to an open evening and talked to some of the staff who seemed very accepting of treating single women as well as couples. Good luck deciding where to go and with your treatment, Love Krissi xx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Elle - good luck in your clinic evaluating! Something to throw into the mix, but it's worthwhile asking about the clinic's experience with "older women doing IVF" - not just single women. I think you said you were 39? Some clinics are very successful with younger women doing IVF in their late 20's/ early 30's, but their success with women in their late thirties/ early 40's is not good (where they need to do less of a "one size fits all" approach and more of a tailored approach and they don't have the skills/ knowledge to do this).  

If I had the choice of going to a clinic which was nearby but only had an average success rate with older women, or to a clinic in London which specialises in treating older ladies, then it would be the London clinic every time.

I don't have any experience with this clinic in Cambridge and they might get fantastic results for ladies in their late 30's/ early 40's, but it's worth asking the question - and you need to ask for the stats for live births, not just positive pregnancy tests.

Hope this helps!

Rose xx


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Rose,
Thanks that is very good advice, I went to the open evening as well, will go to LWC seminar. My sensation is exactly what you are saying, that needed more tayloring, for my endo and my age 
XXX


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Rose, thanks! I was actually considering LWC if I decide to go for eggsharing so my endo would not be the main problem.
I am going to give it a try with my own eggs and going forward with it, but just checking in case ( which is very much the case) my endo does not permit any egg collection. I heard about Serum, but thinking of all surgeries I had in the past around 8, then I am sure do not want to have another one to remove adhesions, I think I would opt for eggdonation. 
I am making my peace of mind with lots of things lately, and my journey hasn't even started yet. But one thing I know is that I cannot go again under all sorts of surgeries...
xxx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying Elle! Understand completely that you wouldn't want to have more surgery. Serum also do an egg/embryo donation programme - I think that Roo, our singlie triplet mum (as of yesterday!), went to Serum for her successful cycle of treatment.

I went to South Africa for my egg donation IVF and highly recommend it.

Rose xx


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks!! You gave me a lot of info, will study a bit and maybe PM you if I can..?
Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There's also crgh ( uch) in London who do individualised care and good results as well as the clinics rose has listed. Good luck


----------

